# WISH-DT Indianapolis



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Anyone in the Indy area have any luck pulling in WISH-DT? I live on the NE side of Indy (Lawrence) and can pick up 6, 13, 20, 23, 40, 59 and even WTTV-DT channel 4 out of Bloomington, but I can't pick up the 20kW signal from WISH-DT. This sucks! Any ideas?


----------



## jmatthews0429 (Mar 17, 2008)

I live in Greencastle,IN and can get everything but no WISH ch. 8 as well.


----------



## bamm1956 (Dec 6, 2007)

I await the day when WISH-TV, CH 8, is available in HD feed via DirecTV satellite. Living in Bloomington, I can't get it OTA. Watching other games in HD, then switching over to watch the Colts on CBS is just the pits.  While all the other locals that broadcast in HD are available, CH 8 is not.


----------



## STEVEHD (Mar 27, 2006)

IVE READ THAT LIN BROASCASTING HAS REACHED A DEAL WITH DISHNETWORK TO CARRY THE WISH HD FEED THEN SUPOSIDLY DIRECTV WILL BE BROADCASTING IT THIS FALL? SO WHO REALLY KNOWS?


----------



## geno58 (Jan 14, 2006)

I don't know what most of you are referring to. HD on WISH channel 8's local programs (news, etc.) is not in HD, because they are not broadcasting in HD yet. They are a CBS network, and most all of there CBS programing is in HD, with of course a good OTA antenna. The only channel with local news, etc. in HD is WTHR channel 13, (with an OTA antenna) By the way, I live on the far eastern edge of Marion county, near Cumberland, Indiana.


----------



## jmatthews0429 (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a square shooter antenna and can not pull in WISH ch 8. I have Dish Network which of course doesn't have HD locals out of Indy. I have not tried to fine tune the antenna yet. It is strange that I can get 4,6,13,20,40,59 and others but not 8


----------



## bmslynch (Mar 18, 2008)

Have you considered the fact that all the channels you are mentioning that you receive easily are VHF and WISH is UHF? Is it possible you have a VHF antenna exclusively? I live in grant county, a good 70 mile drive from the WISH tv studios. I get WISH with absolutely no problems or signal lost, got my antenna from Radio Shack for $100 bucks.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Nope, I got an antenna to get UHF and VHF. Problem was size. I picked up an 80" outdoor and picked it up fine, 98-99 signal.


----------



## IndyTim (Nov 11, 2007)

I get WISH DT HD no problem with my Phillips rabbit ears up here in Carmel. Much of the CBS programming isn't in full HD, though, like Nightly News, Morning Show, Letterman, 60 minutes, or their local newscasts, which is disappointing. The prime time shows, like CSI, Dexter, etc. are. I wrote to them last week and there are no short-term plans to upgrade to full HD, but it's in their plans. I think that WTHR has awesome HD, the best in the area hands-down.
Can't get WFYI in HD, tho. 20.0 shows up in my guide as a Dish channel, and I'm unable to get the HD channel when I scan locals for OTA. Wrote to them today, too. Doesn't seem quite right when they are as close by as the networks and almost in line with them directionally, yet I get no signal.


----------



## JeffBostock (Feb 23, 2006)

bmslynch said:


> Have you considered the fact that all the channels you are mentioning that you receive easily are VHF and WISH is UHF? Is it possible you have a VHF antenna exclusively? I live in grant county, a good 70 mile drive from the WISH tv studios. I get WISH with absolutely no problems or signal lost, got my antenna from Radio Shack for $100 bucks.


You actually have it backwards. WISH is VHF, and the rest of the Indy digital OTA channels are UHF.


----------



## jmatthews0429 (Mar 17, 2008)

But the question remains --- how is it that I can pull in all of the others and can't get WISH? This is my first OTA and I am probably doing something wrong. The antenna is a square shooter (amplified internally with power supply). My thinking is if they are in the same area I should get all of them. Maybe I should try the elevation more?


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

jmatthews0429 said:


> But the question remains --- how is it that I can pull in all of the others and can't get WISH? This is my first OTA and I am probably doing something wrong. The antenna is a square shooter (amplified internally with power supply). My thinking is if they are in the same area I should get all of them. Maybe I should try the elevation more?


It is a matter of antennae type. As mentioned previously, WISH-HD operates OTA on a VHF channel, in this case VHF Ch 9. The other channels you get have their HD signals on UHF channels.

It is possible you just have a UHF antennae. One test you could do is plug your square shooter directly into a TV to determine if you can pick up the analog version of WISH, on channel 8.

Those around Chicago experience similar results when trying to pick up WBBM-HD since their feed, at least it used to be, was a VHF and the other HD channels are on UHF.

You'd think if you could pick up 1 you'd get the rest but you can't unless the antenna was designed to be VHF AND UHF.


----------



## antennaman (Feb 10, 2009)

I also can't get WISH in Noblesville. I am pretty sure my antenna is VHF and UHF. According to Antenna web, WTHR is also VHF and I pick that one up just fine. I get all the others just fine, too.


----------



## RWar24 (Mar 7, 2009)

I heard that this will change after the DTV transistion. From what I've gathered, WISH isn't broadcasting anywhere close to full DTV strength until the now June 12 date. But who knows? Sure is frustrating now though.


----------



## softwiz (May 12, 2005)

It's all about the right antenna/amp combo. I live NW of noblesville and have a big antenna in my attic, no amp and pull everything in fine.

My dad lives in Hartford City and I put a Channel Master 4228 and a Channel Master 7777 amp in their attic and they can pull in everything just fine.

If Dish would get off the duff and get the locals down the Dish, everyone would be happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

antennaman said:


> I also can't get WISH in Noblesville. I am pretty sure my antenna is VHF and UHF. According to Antenna web, WTHR is also VHF and I pick that one up just fine. I get all the others just fine, too.


I wouldn't give up - I live in Noblesville (off 238 near Verizon) and I get WISH @100% strength - I am using a Channel Master 3016 (tiny little fellow considering its a Channel Master) from Home Depot in the attic and a decent pre-amp. I have it pointed almost due south to get WTTV and I get WNDY off the back of it just fine.

WTHR is not VHF yet - they will switch back to VHF 13 when the digital switch happens - they are currently on UHF 46. WRTV (6) is also 'technically' a VHF channel but they are on UHF 25 - and I am not sure they plan to go back to VHF ??


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Channel 8 out of Indy has always been "weird" for me as far as picking it up OTA. It usually comes in at a 70 - 75 signal strength which should be plenty high enough but it does tend to break up and pixilate a lot. For comparison Channel 15 out of Ft Wayne (also CBS and owned by the same company I believe) usually comes in with a signal strength of 65 - 70 and despite the lower reading almost never breaks up, obviously as a result i usually watch my CBS programming on channel 15. Also I find interesting that channel 23 out of Indy (MyNet) comes in with a strength of nearly 100 almost all the time and I believe that 23 is a sister station to 8 and they broadcast from the same place. Anyway hopefully once June 12th passes 8 will come in better or for that matter once Dish finally starts providing Indy locals in HD i'll probably care a little less about the OTA signal.


----------

